# 2017 Kill Thread



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

Lets see em' guys


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

I've already posted this on another thread but...dang, I killed a caribou! 9/3/17

Darren


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

I had already posted it in the sticky 2014 Kill Thread, but after all, it was not in 2014!
I was lucky to shoot these 3 nice Roe bucks in my area (south-western France), during our Summer roe deer season.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's my FL and NY turkeys from the spring, have threads about the hunts but pics aren't showing.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Great pics guys!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I hope to add a Longbow Deer to this once the season opens. Nice animals fellas.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

18 yards, hard quartering, down in 20


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Sorry y'all....how do you turn the pictures from upside down?


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Upside down or not, really nice buck!


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

ChefChivo said:


> Sorry y'all....how do you turn the pictures from upside down?


I have the same issue with some pics, I don't know why.
Very nice buck!


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

ChefChivo said:


> Sorry y'all....how do you turn the pictures from upside down?


Here ya go...and congrats nice buck!!!


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

carmanusa said:


> Here ya go...and congrats nice buck!!!


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

First critter taken with my Satori riser and Uukha limbs. Monday, Sept. 11, at 10 a.m.--waterhole hunt out of my Double Bull recurve blind in Wyoming.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Took a mule deer buck yesterday at 15 yards from the ground with a 21 inch grey tradtech trident, and 40lb blackmax limbs. The 2013 arrow was topped with a 175vpa broadhead, and did a complete pass through. I'll try to get my wife to help me post a pic tomorrow, or the next day. Thankyou to everyone on this forum for helping me along since February when I started. Hunting with a recurve wouldn't have been possible without all the help. Lunger


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

lunger 66 said:


> Took a mule deer buck yesterday at 15 yards from the ground with a 21 inch grey tradtech trident, and 40lb blackmax limbs. The 2013 arrow was topped with a 175vpa broadhead, and did a complete pass through. I'll try to get my wife to help me post a pic tomorrow, or the next day. Thankyou to everyone on this forum for helping me along since February when I started. Hunting with a recurve wouldn't have been possible without all the help. Lunger


This is almost my exact arrow setup. What is your weight at your draw length? My flight is really excellent off the shelf with a Halo riser and 45lb epic lb limbs drawn to about 26 with a 27in arrow


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm pulling roughly 42 or 44lbs because my tiller bolts were also cranked down aways during tuning. My draw length is 27.5. Bareshaft, field points, and broadheads all group together and tight at 20 yards. Lunger


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

With your slightly higher poundage, and slightly shorter draw length, I think we have a match in tune. Mark


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

lunger 66 said:


> Took a mule deer buck yesterday at 15 yards from the ground with a 21 inch grey tradtech trident, and 40lb blackmax limbs. The 2013 arrow was topped with a 175vpa broadhead, and did a complete pass through. I'll try to get my wife to help me post a pic tomorrow, or the next day. Thankyou to everyone on this forum for helping me along since February when I started. Hunting with a recurve wouldn't have been possible without all the help. Lunger


Congrats man!


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> First critter taken with my Satori riser and Uukha limbs. Monday, Sept. 11, at 10 a.m.--waterhole hunt out of my Double Bull recurve blind in Wyoming.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6244403


Beautiful that's a hunt I've been meaning to get done!!!

I must admit I had a buffalo and wasn't sold but I keep thinking I want a 17 satori looks like a great versatile rig!


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

*first trad kill*

Tradtech Trident, 40 lb, 175 gr vpa


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Way to go guys! Squirrels are the only game animal open for the next two weeks...and I've been chasing one that's going Pope and Young. Rick.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

That's awesome! Post your squirrel when you get him! Lunger


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

congrats yall !!! great pics


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sweet!!!! What kind of bow do you have there? Lunger


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

You are giving newbies a false impression, Lunger. They are going to think this single string stuff is easy. You picked up a recurve in January, 8 months later shooting in the 280's and now kill a nice buck!! LOL!!

Congrats


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Lmao! !!!! On a serious note, if I can do it many others could do it too. I work harder than most are willing to, but if someone was willing to work hard I don't see why not. In a lot of ways shooting a bow accurately is pretty simple. The alignment portion of the form is soooooooooo important. Mark


----------



## Biblethumper (Aug 5, 2012)

Big Jims Buffalo #55
Carbon Express Heritage arrows
Steelforce Broadheads 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwant2killbambi (Dec 1, 2006)

lunger 66 said:


> Tradtech Trident, 40 lb, 175 gr vpa


Nicely done Lunger...If you don't mind me asking, what kinda quiver do you have on that rig?


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Not recent but here's my 2017 turkey in rain and about 40deg, now deer hunting today and 80? Go figure.


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

That's a small fry quiver on a 21 inch tradtech Trident. I started out hunting with a Hoyt excel in the same draw weight range with a hip quiver, and hated it. Too much junk flopping around, plus carrying the bow, decoy, and fanny pak with water and knife. Didn't have near the shooting experience with the trident, but the arrows were held solid and silent. Shot the trident a bunch for a few days, and got to where I was accurate 40 yards and in. Ended up with a 15 yard shot when the moment arrived, and hit exactly where I wanted. I want to use my 45lb longbow for my next deer, but don't want a bulky quiver attached to it. I think I'd like to find a back quiver for my longbow. From now on i'll use a bow quiver for all my recurve bows while hunting, rather than a hip quiver. I hated it! I'm not liking the idea of the bow quiver on my longbow though...Lunger


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Biblethumper said:


> Big Jims Buffalo #55
> Carbon Express Heritage arrows
> Steelforce Broadheads
> 
> ...


Congrats! Nice bow too.


----------



## metalanton (Sep 21, 2016)

Some great harvests. Congrats lunger... I have always wanted to take a mule deer but have only missed a couple!


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thankyou, wouldn't have been possible without all the help everyone has given me on here. This has been a very fun filled journey so far, and it probably won't end anytime soon! Mark


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Took this Maryland doe last week. My Dorado sent a Snuffer through her lungs at fifteen, and watched her drop fifty yards later. Glad to see many of us are off to a good start this season. Congratulations guys!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Here are my two spring birds with the Samick Journey. Hoping to add a deer or two soon.


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

Das 17" with epic LB limbs. And my first ever bear.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## MiolaMulisha (Jun 29, 2016)

First traditional harvest after 22 years with a compound. Very self rewarding after all the practice and tuning finding the perfect arrow flight. 15 yd heart shot. Complete pass thru. 30 yds to recovery.

Old Mountain Edge Recurve 55#@28
Easton Super Slam xx78 2117
Magnus Stinger Buzzcut 150 grain


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Congratulations to everyone, looks like 2017 is going to be a good year.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Taken this afternoon on some public land 
Titan II with Centaur XL limbs 54lbs at my draw


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Big ole nanny. Congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## davidflorida (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats, that will eat good .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Opening day doe.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Easykeeper said:


> Congratulations to everyone, looks like 2017 is going to be a good year.


Congrats all! Some happy campers out there! I certainly hope so Easykeeper! Maybe this will be the year for me... :thumbs_up


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

My first recurve kill using a 1962 Bear Kodiak Magnum. It was a 10 yard shot. The zwickey broad head went through both lungs. She dropped 40 yards away.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Your camo is so cool. Congrats!


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I gotta agree. Outstanding camo!!!!!!! Lunger lol!!!!!


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks. I think most modern camo is designed for the consumers eye instead of the animals eye. This is the second year I've hunted with home made camo designed to break up my outline. I've killed 4 deer while wearing it and the farthest shot was 25 yards. Plus it's a lot cheaper!


----------



## Wayne338 (Oct 3, 2017)

snow panther said:


> I was lucky to shoot these 3 nice Roe bucks in my area (south-western France), during our Summer roe deer season.


Nice pics


----------



## Gobblengrunt933 (Jul 8, 2016)

Killed this beautiful 8pt on 10/2/17 in New Jersey. I shot him sitting in a new stand for the first time. I was hunting another big 8pt which I've had many trail cam pics of. I've never seen or had a pic of this deer ever. I guess the cameras don't tell the whole story! Shot him with a Titan II, TT BM carbon/wood limbs (43#@27"), and a Magnus stingers 4 blade. Blew right threw him and 5" into the dirt!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome buck...you finally got his picture. Congrats, Rick.


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Off to a decent start here at The Push.

Here is Tim's beautiful buck he harvested this past Saturday evening on opening night of Ohio Bow Season. He had been watching this buck in an alfalfa field for months and executed a great plan on opening night on this great animal:



















Here is my early season Doe from a few weeks back.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

My first after 2 years


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Congrats Briar!!!!!


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Bugled in a slob 5x5 bull last Monday evening only to have him hang up at 60 yards. Went back the next morning early and couldn't get on them and had two blown mulie stalks. At least the mountain hares were cooperating!!! Eating good.....


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Second harvest of the season. Always thankful.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beautiful bucks GG and Tim, congratulations! I'm looking forward to Tim's story on "The Push" podcast...:thumbs_up

Good work on the does too.


----------



## ArcherDrive (Apr 13, 2017)

After a handful with a recurve, managed to get my first with a longbow. Tribe Halo riser, 55# TradTech limbs, Easton Axis Traditional 340 cut to 30" with 100 grain inserts and 150 grain Grizzly


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

My brothers first trad kill. With his hoyt game master 2









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice All congrats


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats all. You boys at the Push can take some great pics!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats to everyone! Great animals!


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

Yooper-travler said:


> Congrats all. You boys at the Push can take some great pics!


Thanks Yooper!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

scrub-buster said:


> My first recurve kill using a 1962 Bear Kodiak Magnum. It was a 10 yard shot. The zwickey broad head went through both lungs. She dropped 40 yards away.


 excellent ! glad you are a true traditional bowhunter ! and using probably the best broadhead made " Zwickey" and still my favorite broadhead.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

I got my first trad bow kill Sunday night on the opening day of Oklahoma's archery season. 

Pretty bittersweet day for me considering it took me 3 years to get one close enough to draw and release on.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Michigan 6 pointer


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-J320R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Susquehannabum (Sep 17, 2010)

Broke in the Tribute today.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Pic*

Been a busy season for me so far with bow shop, work and kids . Havnt been but a few times and weather has been horribly hot here. Got out this morning for a nice cool 50 degree morning . Had a really good 8 come through at 9am on a mission and wouldn't stop . Then 5 minutes later this guy came down same trail and gave me a hard quartering shot at 25 yds.. A black eagle spartan tipped with a kudu 150 got full pass through and stuck in ground . He made it 50 yds before piling up . Big ol body deer just not much rack but fun none the less.. enjoy any time I get in woods.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Cool deer Breathn.


----------



## badguybuster (May 15, 2012)

Obsidian point and hickory self bow. Forrester hard maple.shaft. Complete pass through. Went less than 20 yards. 23# yard shot


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

FINALLY killed a deer with a Howard Hill was alot harder than I thought it should have been.....think I'll get my Titan out now LOL


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Doe with a safari.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

I think i'd have that 5 point mounted. Great looking animal! !!!! Lunger


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Doe from the ground. Was a exciting experience! Used my 45# Omega Imperial shooting 175gr Zwikey Delta bhs. Complete pass. Went down in 20 yards.








Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work!!


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats!

It's kind of a slow thread. I know this is the strangest deer season that I can remember. There's one more weekend before gun season opens and I haven't seen a deer yet...no deer of any sex, size or age. I even have a farm to hunt this year and...nothing.

A lot of corn is still up. I finally broke down and bought a couple of trail cams to put out on my place. I've got lots of night time pictures of deer but only a single picture of a single doe during daylight hours. The cameras have been out since the middle of September.

I haven't even been seeing many deer one the predawn drive to work (16 miles of nothing but farm country and woodlots).

It's like aliens came and took all the deer or something. There's been fewer and fewer deer every year. 2 years ago I bought a new boat and motor and skipped hunting completely. I'm thinking that next year we'll just concentrate on fishing. Deer hunting just isn't much fun without the deer. LOL


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

2nd deer evwr with trad gear in my second season. Dont think ill be going back to wheels!









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats , glad to see riser working good


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Hmmm...looks like a few responses disappeared overnight. Whatzup with that?


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Another Michigan doe. Believe it or not although it looks like a less than optimal hit no entrails were harmed during this hunt! Only lungs.


----------



## comprar (Nov 9, 2015)

Congrats! Nice bow too.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Filled my buck tag on Ohio public land for the third straight trip with my recurve with this 10 pointer. He came by yesterday at 11:30am and gave me a broadside shot inside 15yds.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Ttt*

Got these last week while on huntcation


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Great looking animals boys!!


----------



## archer32 (Dec 16, 2002)

Antelope take August 31st and Mule deer taken November 9th. Antelope was over a water hole out of a blind and the deer spot and stalk. Both shot with a Stalker Stickbows Wolverine FXT 54#@28" GT trad 400's and Red Feather archery 3 blade single bevel broadheads
This is my second season with a traditional bow after many years with a compound and I can't see going back anytime soon!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

You guys are making me jealous, congrats to all!


----------



## ArcherDrive (Apr 13, 2017)

After tagging out in Minnesota early this year, I was lucky enough to punch my Wisconsin tag on Saturday afternoon. Tribe Halo, Axis Trad shaft, Grizzly broadhead.


----------



## ArcherDrive (Apr 13, 2017)

Forgot the pic...


----------



## ArcherDrive (Apr 13, 2017)

Ok, I guess pics aren't working for me...


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Great animals everyone!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats to all


----------



## sfaulkner (Aug 26, 2009)

Got this guy last week in Kentucky. First buck with a recurve. He also had one white hoof.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Rock on guys...unavoidably slow to scratch the itch this year...but I'm almost out the door. Congrats...Rick.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

[QUOTEGot this guy last week in Kentucky. First buck with a recurve. He also had one white hoof.[/QUOTE]


Not a bad first "recurve" buck! Congrats


----------



## sfaulkner (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## sfaulkner (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

My first buck with trad gear.
Northern Michigan, public land


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Bryan that is a dandy lower Mi buck! That's like shooting a unicorn riding an ostrich in my neck of the woods!


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

A great time in Ohio 







When I returned from Ohio 10/30/17







11/1/17


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

First ILF LB Deer







First trad double 
It’s been a great year!


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Hard to follow Chris and his outstanding season but in keeping with the killer Titan theme here is a buck I got on 11/14 using an original Titan (actually one of 3 original prototypes) heart shot this one at a whopping 12 feet with a Snuffer


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice buck!


----------



## Trey Hedrick (Jan 21, 2016)

I'll keep Titan theme rolling. Took this buck on 11/13 after rattling him in to ten steps. Titan III riser with Uukah Evo 2 limbs 46 @29.5". Gold tip hunter with an original Woodsman head.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nontypical1 (Jun 30, 2016)

2017 9 ptr taken on 11/11 with my Black Widow MB.


----------



## caramia (Sep 8, 2016)

cwilder! Your bow is great! What kind do you use?


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Titan II and lobo with RC carbon/wood limbs


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Late season nanny last night. 12 yards, double lung. Trying out a different arrow/head combo I tuned up last week. Axis Trad 500 cut to 27 3/4", standard insert, Zwickey Eskimo 2 blade with a 100 grain insert for a total broadhead weight of 225 grains. Shot out of my Rustic Archer Mongol 54lbs @26". Awesome arrow flight and the old school Zwickeys just opened her right up. Good eats!!!


----------



## skramr12 (Dec 20, 2014)

Excellent Job!!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice one chef! Even better with that bow brother!


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Agreed Yooper!!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

ChefChivo said:


> Agreed Yooper!!


Now, if we can only get you to post right side up lol!


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

Lmfao.....I know right


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

12 yard shot with a Howard Hill Tembo and a 3 blade grizzly instinct


----------



## slalomnorth (Dec 9, 2016)

Got my first bull this year with the recurve.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations slalom! Both great animals.


----------



## ScottinPA (Jun 29, 2008)

Oct 31 2017 - my best bow buck
Schafer Silvertip 70lb
Beman 300 175gr Razorcap


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

My two for the year. Nothing out there like hunting with a Traditional bow!


----------

